# Ableton - Live Tutorials



## boboon (8. März 2005)

Hi Leute, 

  hab auf  www.soundexplorer.de einiges zum Thema Ableton Live gefunden....dort gibt es Tutorials und Files zum Programm ! Auch Support gibts zum Producing Tool !

 Vielleicht Hilfts ja jemandem weiter.....auf der Herstellerseite wird im Forum nur Englisch geredet....was mich persönlich sehr nervt !

 Gruß an alle Producer da draußen !


----------



## semi-pro (19. August 2009)

danke... könnte nützlich sein...


----------



## chaka (8. Januar 2010)

hi, bin totaler anfänger und versteh das warping noch nicht:
Kannst Du mir sagen wie das zu verstehen ist:
ich öffne LIVE. Da hat es z.B. ein Tempo von 120.
Ich ziehe einen Drumloop auf eine Spur. Sie wird analysiert. Was ist, wenn sich danach herausstellt, dass diese Tempo 144 hat? Läuft sie dann korrekt oder muss ich erst das allgemeine Tempo auf 144 umstellen oder wie? Das kapiere ich noch nicht.
2. Frage: wenn die Loop nicht korrekt geschnitten ist, brauche ich dann, nach der Analyse, nur selbst vorn und hinten einen Marker zu setzen und die Sache ist ok?
paul


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bei sauber geschnittenen Loops wird Live dir jede reingezogene Datei automatisch an das aktuelle Projekttempo anpassen.

Sollte das Sample nicht sauber geschnitten sein, kannst du Start- und End-Punkt im Clip korrigieren.
Ebenfalls kannst du die Geschwindigkeit der Aufnahme (sofern du sie weisst) vorgeben.
Im Extremfall kannst du die erkannten Warppunkte verschieben oder ggf neue Warppunkte durch Doppelklick erstellen und da hinschieben wo sie hingehören.

Vorsicht noch: Wenn du ein neues Abletonprojekt erstellst und dann einen Loop in eine Spur ziehst, wird das Projekttempo auf das erkannte Tempo des ersten Loops umgestellt.
Ob dieses verhalten beeinflussbar/Abschaltbar ist kann ich dir ausm Stegreif nicht sagen.

(Ableton v8)

Gruß

Frank


----------

